# Free Books April 2009--Post Info About Free Books



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your info about free books here. For the February 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4674.0.html

Authors (and their fans): if your book is free for a limited run (or longer ), you're welcome to post it once a month in this thread! You're also welcome to start a separate thread in the Book Corner and bump it occasionally to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS posted this yesterday:


CS said:


> Free e-book
> 
> Check back on April 1 (no fooling!) to grab your free download of
> 
> The Beekeeper's Apprentice
> 
> chosen as one the "100 Favorite Mysteries of the 20th Century" by the IMBA and a Notable YA book by the American Library Association.
> 
> http://www.laurierking.com/?page_id=2414


----------



## chynared21

*Okie dokey...Beekeeper's Apprentice is available as a free pdf download. Once clicking on the icon you will have to sign up for the newsletter which you can unsubscribe from. The file will be emailed to you.

Beekeeper's Apprentice*


----------



## Steph H

And after you fill out the required form to get Beekeeper's Apprentice, if you get a message that says:

"Subscriber already Available in Database...

Subscriber Updated Successfully."

don't worry, you'll still get the email.   I was afraid that not being "new" to Macmillan might mess things up somehow, but it didn't, I still got it.  Just FYI....


----------



## hackeynut

I used this program to combine it all: http://www.pdfsam.org/


----------



## auntmarge

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> I'm going to do it this way too. Because I'm too lazy to figure out how to do it another way! Really, the first file is just "stuff?" I'm still waiting for the emails. Got one 15 minutes ago then nothing.


The email has a picture of the book in it. When you click on that, your computer should automatically download a zip file, which contains the 4 pdf files.


----------



## LDB

WAY too much work in addition to being forced to get on an email list. Free but no bargain it seems.


----------



## sherylb

LDB said:


> WAY too much work in addition to being forced to get on an email list. Free but no bargain it seems.


I agree LDB. I do not like it when I am forced into giving my email address, etc just to get a free book. I get enough spam as it is without adding more to the pile.


----------



## Sweety18

LDB said:


> WAY too much work in addition to being forced to get on an email list. Free but no bargain it seems.


I agree as well, sometimes free is not really free.


----------



## geoffthomas

You folks have summed it up already.
Sometimes you get what you paid for.
I might just try to do it just to use the Mobi software again, though.


----------



## CS

LDB said:


> WAY too much work in addition to being forced to get on an email list. Free but no bargain it seems.


Even though I'm the one who posted this offer, I have to agree with you.

What a pain.

BTW, for anyone worrying about providing their e-mail addys, just do what I do: create a secondary account for "spam" stuff like this. Heck, I even use it to sign up for message boards, e-mail lists, etc. because spambots can get to it through those avenues as well.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Here's 2 more Bibles on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SIWLWE/ref=cm_plog_item_link

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OOPR9K/ref=cm_plog_item_link


----------



## CS

Lizzarddance said:


> Here's 2 more Bibles on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SIWLWE/ref=cm_plog_item_link
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OOPR9K/ref=cm_plog_item_link


Thanks. I got them both. Now I have 3 Bibles on my Kindle.  I'll figure out which one I like the best and dump the other two.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Same here but I'm keeping mine. I like to compare to see how they differ to understand the origin better.


----------



## RJ Keller

My novel, Waiting For Spring, is available for free (PDF file download) here:

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/waiting-for-spring/

It's also available at "choose your own price" (ie, it can be free) at Smashwords in other formats as well:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268


----------



## MaureenH

I don't think I've yet seen this group of four free books posted. By Robert Burton Robinson. 
Bicycle Shop Murder
Hideaway Hospital Murders
Illusion of Luck
FLy in the Rain
Sweet Ginger Poison

http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/free-ebooks-downloads/


----------



## Lizzarddance

MaureenH said:


> I don't think I've yet seen this group of four free books posted. By Robert Burton Robinson.
> Bicycle Shop Murder
> Hideaway Hospital Murders
> Illusion of Luck
> FLy in the Rain
> Sweet Ginger Poison
> 
> http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/free-ebooks-downloads/


Just wanted to say I read these when I first got my Kindle and I enjoyed them. Fun, easy read. Popcorn for the brain.


----------



## HappyGuy

sherylb said:


> I agree LDB. I do not like it when I am forced into giving my email address, etc just to get a free book. I get enough spam as it is without adding more to the pile.


You mean you don't have a "throw away" email address??!!! One you can use just for all of these worhtless, gotta enter your email address places?


----------



## love2read

Thanks for posting these. I'll be keeping them both on my Kindle!



Lizzarddance said:


> Here's 2 more Bibles on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SIWLWE/ref=cm_plog_item_link
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OOPR9K/ref=cm_plog_item_link


----------



## dfwillia

I totally agree with you, Geoff. I have learned so much from everyone here and got so many inexpensive and free books. My K2 library is ever growing. There is much kindness and generosity overflowing here. I now have three Bibles as well and value them all. Thanks so much for the links.  Donna


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Eh- I got "The Beekeepers Apprentice" but am nervous about it.  We shall see.  If anyone figures out how to convert it, could you please post instructions in another link and direct us to it from here? 

Thanks


----------



## chynared21

*Just stumbled along this freebie...

*


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks everyone!  I got another Bible, the Robinson books, and the Fitzpatrick book!  Won't be long before MyK is full again...


----------



## vlapinta

I am new to all of this. Just wondering, do I still have to convert mobi by sending it to Amazon first? I have done that with pdf formatted books. What is the differance? Does one format have an advantage over another?

Vicki


----------



## tlshaw

MaureenH said:


> I don't think I've yet seen this group of four free books posted. By Robert Burton Robinson.
> Bicycle Shop Murder
> Hideaway Hospital Murders
> Illusion of Luck
> FLy in the Rain
> Sweet Ginger Poison
> 
> http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/free-ebooks-downloads/


I have these from last summer. They are quick easy reads when you don't want to have to think too hard. I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## geoffthomas

vlapinta said:


> I am new to all of this. Just wondering, do I still have to convert mobi by sending it to Amazon first? I have done that with pdf formatted books. What is the differance? Does one format have an advantage over another?
> 
> Vicki


You cannot convert Mobi by sending it to Amazon.
Regular Mobi can be read directly by the K2. You just move the file to your documents file on the K2 from your PC while you have them attached by the USB cable.
Protected Mobi can only be read by the Mobi reader that you have registered at the Mobi site. The software reader.
Just like the method that Amazon uses with Kindle formatted books.
I hope that answers your question.


----------



## hackeynut

geoffthomas said:


> You cannot convert Mobi by sending it to Amazon.
> Regular Mobi can be read directly by the K2. You just move the file to your documents file on the K2 from your PC while you have them attached by the USB cable.
> Protected Mobi can only be read by the Mobi reader that you have registered at the Mobi site. The software reader.
> Just like the method that Amazon uses with Kindle formatted books.
> I hope that answers your question.


That is not entirely true. You can send mobi files to Amazon to have them put on your Kindle through the Whispernet. I often do that because I'll check this thread at work and not at home where my USB cord is. Of course you can also do it directly, but sending to kindle.com also does the trick.


----------



## vlapinta

OK then if a book is available in mobi and pdf which should I choose to download? 

Vicki


----------



## koland

vlapinta said:


> OK then if a book is available in mobi and pdf which should I choose to download?


MOBI. PRC is a good second choice. Both of these formats are read directly by the Kindle and only require being copied to it (if you do it by email, the file name changes and I think they set the Personal Doc flag for you). Both have a better chance of a decent cover, correct metadata and good formatting (even here, it depends on who made the book).

With PDF, a conversion process must be called and formatting is often off (few are reflowable PDF's, but those convert best) or pictures/tables can lose detail or formatting. Covers can disappear, the title gets set to the filename and the author becomes your email address (there are a few exceptions, but this is the general process).

TXT can be read directly as well, but can look a bit better if sent thru the converter, as that can sometimes fix the line breaks and properly reflow the text (but not always).


----------



## Jeff

*Free For April*​


----------



## Jammie

Free book at http://www.gwellstaylor.com/books/whengraveyardsyawn/free_book/free_ebook.html

--------------------
*When Graveyards Yawn* by G. Wells Taylor
The Apocalypse Trilogy - Book 1

MURDER IS STILL MURDER IN GREASETOWN - Even if life has become a little complicated. Fifty years ago, at the end of the last Millennium we expected something bad to happen, but we never expected the Change. People stopped aging, the dead rose from their graves, it started raining and it's been raining ever since.Things looked so bad that everyone thought it was the end of the world, but a guy's still got to make a living doesn't he?

A dead lawyer enters the office of Wildclown Investigations and hires the detective to find his killer. Wildclown and his dead sidekick Elmo soon find themselves entangled in a battle for control of a secret that offers either hope or doom for humanity. WHEN GRAVEYARDS YAWN takes the reader to a unique setting that mixes gothic horror with the two-fisted pragmatism of a hard-boiled detective novel.
---------------

I haven't read this so I'm not recommending it. Just ran across it so thought I'd pass it along. It's available for download in several different formats, including prc and Kindle azw.


----------



## SophieD

Here are some free books from Amazon: Free Kindle Books

Most are available until next month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There were a number of posts about MOBI vs PRC and K1 vs K2, if you're following that subject, they have been moved here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6437.0.html

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Got a notice this morning that this book is being offered for free.
deb


----------



## Lizzarddance

New Amazon book: Put Your Dream to the Test


----------



## jaspertyler

Here is an EXCELLENT book  I already read it but downloaded it anyway. This is a great series  I got this on the Kindle Nation email 

http://www.jakonrath.com/WhiskeySourFree.pdf


----------



## chynared21

*I can't remember if this link was ever posted before but I figured that I'd add it anyway....

Online Freebies*


----------



## CS

Found this on the Amazon board:



Genaro said:


> "When a skull is discovered, a mystery is unfolded that begins to terrorize the town. Now, in a twist of events it is up to a detective, a father and child to stop the horror before more victims are captured."
> 
> I just released it as a free E-Book entitled "The Found".
> 
> Hope you all enjoy a little scary tale!


http://www.chicanochronicles.com/books/thefound.pdf

Note: The formatting is a bit rough around the edges after you convert it to the Kindle.


----------



## frojazz

Here's another one by the same author:

Free Download: Lockdown - A Barrio Tale
Product Description
After being falsely accused of a sex crime against a minor, Jose (Freedom) Lopez is sent to Sofia Maximum Penitentiary in Dayton, Texas. With no other choice but to survive, he feels he'll never see the love of his life again until a suicide attempt by his accuser offers a chance to re-open his case. But when word gets out on the street that he might go free, Freedom recieves a visit that brings chills to his bones. His so called best homie Reyes, revels his lady is pregnant with a warning, "Remain behind bars," Reyes orders him, or he'll slaughter both his lady and child-to-be!


----------



## CS

frojazz said:


> Here's another one by the same author:


Both of his books sound fantastic. It's a shame that these particular PDF files don't convert well to Kindle. Hopefully he will somehow find this message and make a PRC/Mobi/AZW version available with cleaner formatting. Maybe I'll e-mail him?

Edit: Just e-mailed him. We'll see what he says.


----------



## CS

From Books on the Knob:

Random House has put Funny in Farsi: A Memoir of Growing Up Iranian in America, up as a free PDF download on their For High School Teachers web site. In addition to the full text of the book, the free download also includes: a letter and two essays from the author, a Teacher's/Discussion Guide for Funny in Farsi and an excerpt from Firoozeh's latest book Laughing Without an Accent: Adventures of a Global Citizen (not yet available for Kinde).

http://www.randomhouse.com/highschool/this_just_in/free_book_download.html


----------



## Solarraven

I'm new here but don't see a mention of the Baen Free library http://www.baen.com/library/
lots of free ebooks mostly science fiction to download or you can even have it sent to your kindle via amazon though that will cost you a dime 
I just got Fiddlers Faire by Mercedes Lackey and a plague of demons BY Kieth Laumer


----------



## intinst

Try this link:

additional sites for Book Lovers


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ (crossposted from from "What I'm reading now" thread) 
free PDF for the Ubuntu version of Linux. I have 2 old laptops that weren't running Windows very well anymore. I'm trying to learn about Linux and this PDF was free and pretty nice for beginners. So far I have been impressed with Linux. It will be a great PC young kids for school.


----------



## davidwb

Chad Winters said:


> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ (crossposted from from "What I'm reading now" thread)
> free PDF for the Ubuntu version of Linux. I have 2 old laptops that weren't running Windows very well anymore. I'm trying to learn about Linux and this PDF was free and pretty nice for beginners. So far I have been impressed with Linux. It will be a great PC young kids for school.


For a new user to *nix Ubuntu is a great introduction (a very easy install) and the above book is a great guide.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorrry, I was out enjoying the good weather here. There were still some cherry blossoms in bloom.










I'll do some pruning, this thread has gotten wayyyyy too fat. I do think feedback here in the thread is very useful for people trying to decide whether to download a book (even free ones, as the Amazon books stay in your media library forever), but you're right we don't need a lot of duplicative information, and as I told Jeff, discussing tips will get moved to its own thread.

Please, folks, if you've got a question about HOW to do something on your Kindle, such as download free books, post it as a separate thread either here in the Book Corner, or better yet in Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting.

(And Davem2bits, it's Harvey, not Henry. )

(and WebHill, your On the Beach comment was too funny I added it to the I Want This Book on Kindle thread)

Betsy

(and I will delete this post too later tonight.)


----------



## traci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll do some pruning, this thread has gotten wayyyyy too fat. I do think feedback here in the thread is very useful for people trying to decide whether to download a book (even free ones, as the Amazon books stay in your media library forever), but you're right we don't need a lot of duplicative information, and as I told Jeff, discussing tips will get moved to its own thread.


This may be related to your pruning, there used to be several more pages in the free books thread and now they are just gone. I understand that could have happened as you removed the threads that didn't apply, but I could have sworn there were legitimate free book references that are simply no longer there. Did something happen to your server?

Traci


----------



## Steph H

I saw in another thread, with the server problems (hopefully) gone now, Harvey has apparently increased the number of posts per page, so the number of pages per thread has decreased. So it may just be an optical illusion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph is right. . . .when the server was being squirrelly, Harvey reduced the number of posts displayed per page.  He's put it back up again so it's fewer pages, but all the posts are there. . . .

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas

Is it only me (did I set something wrong) or have the avatars gone away?


----------



## sharyn

Here are several free books...they look interesting!

http://www.reinkefreereads.blogspot.com/

Sharyn


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey took the avatars down temporarily while he troubleshoots the problems the board's been having lately. . . I"m sure he'll get them back up as soon as he can. . . .FYI, there's info in the For mum Central part of the boards about what's going on. . .that's a good place to check first if something seems different with the boards.

Ann


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Is it only me (did I set something wrong) or have the avatars gone away?


I think Harvey just turned them back on, they were off during all the server problems.


----------



## RJ Keller

I noticed in the "what kind of books interest you" thread that a lot of people here like paranormal/paranormal romance. Here's a PR novella that's free:

*Kept, by Zoe Winters.*

http://zoewinters.wordpress.com/kept/

There's link to download it for free in a PDF file, a link to the Kindle version (which is .80, minimum for an indie author to set the price at, which stinks), and a link to Smashwords where there is a variety of formats to choose from.

Disclaimer: Zoe is a friend of mine. She didn't ask me to post this, though. In fact, she doesn't know (yet) that I'm doing so. Just thought it might interest some of you guys.


----------



## webhill

koland said:


> From Dead to Worse [Southern Vampire Series Book 8] by Charlaine Harris (Kindle $4.39) is currently available for free from Fictionwise in both Secure EReader and Secure Mobipocket formats (these do not work on the Kindle or Sony Readers, due to DRM).


Forgive me but i would just like to know - is it appropriate to post in the "free book" thread about books that are not available for free in a format that works on the Kindle? I am relatively new here so perhaps this is acceptable but it kind of feels like someone's saying "ha ha, you can't have it," or something


----------



## geoffthomas

webhill said:


> Forgive me but i would just like to know - is it appropriate to post in the "free book" thread about books that are not available for free in a format that works on the Kindle? I am relatively new here so perhaps this is acceptable but it kind of feels like someone's saying "ha ha, you can't have it," or something


Well you CAN download the .PDF version and send it to Amazon for conversion. It might not format quite correctly, but it will convert and be readable. So I don't think this is exactly a disservice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

webhill said:


> Forgive me but i would just like to know - is it appropriate to post in the "free book" thread about books that are not available for free in a format that works on the Kindle? I am relatively new here so perhaps this is acceptable but it kind of feels like someone's saying "ha ha, you can't have it," or something


Books available as PDFs would be ok, other formats, unless they can be converted for use on a Kindle, shouldn't be posted in this thread.

Thanks for asking.

Betsy


----------



## webhill

geoffthomas said:


> Well you CAN download the .PDF version and send it to Amazon for conversion. It might not format quite correctly, but it will convert and be readable. So I don't think this is exactly a disservice.


Oh. I didn't see it was available as a PDF. I thought it was just available as secure eReader and secure mobipocket. I guess I am reading it wrong? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Chad Winters

webhill said:


> Oh. I didn't see it was available as a PDF. I thought it was just available as secure eReader and secure mobipocket. I guess I am reading it wrong? Thanks for the clarification.


You are right the fictionwise book is DRM'd for eReader or Mobipocket only. You can't convert this to read on the Kindle

I picked it up anyway because I can read it on eReader on my iPod Touch


----------



## geoffthomas

webhill said:


> Oh. I didn't see it was available as a PDF. I thought it was just available as secure eReader and secure mobipocket. I guess I am reading it wrong? Thanks for the clarification.


My apologies Webhill. I read too fast.
The post:
From Dead to Worse [Southern Vampire Series Book 8] by Charlaine Harris (Kindle $4.39) is currently available for free from Fictionwise in both Secure EReader and Secure Mobipocket formats  
is not available in any Kindle format (or convertable) so it really should not be listed here.
I was referring to the post:
Kept, by Zoe Winters.

http://zoewinters.wordpress.com/kept/
that is available as a PDF.
Please accept my humble apologies ( I hate it when I write before thinking ).
And Chad - thanks for getting it right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for straightening the confusion out, I'll do some pruning later, and I think I'll post the Sookie free book as a separate thread as we have members here (like me) who are avid fans of that series who might have other readers (like me--Palm T/X)

Betsy


----------



## webhill

Chad Winters said:


> You are right the fictionwise book is DRM'd for eReader or Mobipocket only. You can't convert this to read on the Kindle
> 
> I picked it up anyway because I can read it on eReader on my iPod Touch


Well, me too - but I was all excited about getting it for the Kindle, and then I couldn't 
Oh well. 
We should maybe have a separate "Free ebooks that don't work on the Kindle" thread


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've moved out the Sookie post as its own thread. I think if there is occasionally a highly desirable free or great bargain non-Kindled book, it's ok to post to the Book Corner as a separate post with the available format clearly stated in the subject, so people can look at or ignore as desired. Don't think we need an ongoing thread; there won't be that many and they will usually only be free for a short time. You can see how I posted the Sookie book as an example.

I'll prune some of this out of here later today.










Betsy


----------



## koland

Chad Winters said:


> You are right the fictionwise book is DRM'd for eReader or Mobipocket only. You can't convert this to read on the Kindle
> 
> I picked it up anyway because I can read it on eReader on my iPod Touch


I got the ereader version as well - I can read the one book on my iphone or the PC. Not as nice as Kindle, but it is free. Some will be able to convert the MOBI version for their use (if they are covered under the DMCA exemption, as most of us are not), so they can enable TTS.


----------



## Panjo

Here are a couple I came across this morning, don't know how long they'll last!


----------



## Jeff

As a reminder, these books are free only temporarily so check before you On-Click.


----------



## Forster

For you Laura Ingalls Wilder fans:

I loved these books as a kid, loved reading them to my kids, and heck I still like reading them from time to time. If you read the treads I believe they are still under copyright in the US, but if there are any Canadians here you should be good to go.

The Little House Series:

1. Little House in the Big Woods (1932)
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35515

2. Farmer Boy (1933) 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43723

3. Little House on the Prairie (1935) 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43722

4. On the Banks Of Plum Creek (1937) 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43892

5. By The Shores Of Silver Lake (1939) 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43982

6. The Long Winter (1940) 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44072


----------



## Chad Winters

free financial book PDF: www.survivethemeltdown.org

Haven't read it so I don't know much about it......

"Pat’s new book, How to Survive the Economic Meltdown features 35 hard earned spiritual, practical and financial survival strategies based on lessons learned during his own personal financial crisis. Every day for seven long years he woke up not knowing whether or not he would be forced into bankruptcy. By God’s grace, he was able to avoid bankruptcy and not only survive, but experience extraordinary spiritual growth. Ultimately, our prayer is that what Pat learned during a nightmarish season of his life will help others to get through their tough times today."


----------



## r0b0d0c

Forster said:


> For you Laura Ingalls Wilder fans:
> 
> I loved these books as a kid, loved reading them to my kids, and heck I still like reading them from time to time. If you read the treads I believe they are still under copyright in the US, but if there are any Canadians here you should be good to go.
> 
> The Little House Series:
> 
> 1. Little House in the Big Woods (1932)
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35515
> 
> 2. Farmer Boy (1933)
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43723
> 
> 3. Little House on the Prairie (1935)
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43722
> 
> 4. On the Banks Of Plum Creek (1937)
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43892
> 
> 5. By The Shores Of Silver Lake (1939)
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43982
> 
> 6. The Long Winter (1940)
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44072


Using the "Mobipocket Guide," I can directly download these 6 to my Kindle - I don't remember seeing these available before. It states: "This book is in the Canadian public domain, and in that of all life +50 years countries" - does that include the U.S.? It only includes these 6 of the 9 "Laura Years" books.


----------



## Athenagwis

r0b0d0c said:


> Using the "Mobipocket Guide," I can directly download these 6 to my Kindle - I don't remember seeing these available before. It states: "This book is in the Canadian public domain, and in that of all life +50 years countries" - does that include the U.S.? It only includes these 6 of the 9 "Laura Years" books.


I believe the US is Life + 70, it was extended in 1998 from Life + 50, speculatively so Steamboat Willy wouldn't enter the public Domain at that time (Corporate copyrights were extended with this change too). 

HTH!
Rachel


----------



## Seamonkey

Per their site, this probably shouldn't be listed since presumably the vast majority of us are in the US..


----------



## CandyTX

I haven't seen a post on this one... it's good until 4/22. It's for women in business, primarily - with an entertainment slant...

http://hellobeautiful.blackplanet.com/your-world/free-book-download-for-hellobeautiful-visitors/

It's a PDF and I haven't read it or transferred it to Kindle yet, so no promises as to how it will format, but here ya go...


----------



## CS

candytx said:


> I haven't seen a post on this one... it's good until 4/22. It's for women in business, primarily - with an entertainment slant...
> 
> http://hellobeautiful.blackplanet.com/your-world/free-book-download-for-hellobeautiful-visitors/
> 
> It's a PDF and I haven't read it or transferred it to Kindle yet, so no promises as to how it will format, but here ya go...


Unfortunately, the conversion looks really nasty - at least on Mobipocket Reader. Still, it sounds like a great book and I'm glad you posted it. I already sent it to a few friends of mine.


----------



## crca56

i just received an email from jungle search on this free book
 this is my first time making a link, so hopefully it worked.


----------



## Moonscape

MacMillan is offering a free ebook (in pdf format) by email of King of Lies by John Hart if you register for it at this page:

http://us.macmillan.com/smp/promo/kingoflies


----------



## ASPolicastro

The recession is still upon us, I lost my job, but I'm going to offer my novels for *FREE* again for the rest of April and all of May.

Just go to my homepage on Smashwords at *http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/aspolicastro* and click on the book titles on the bottom to download. I would really appreciate if you could write a review and post it on either Smashwords or Amazon or both. Thanks. Grin

If you have time, check out my press release on *Dark End of the Spectrum* and how my book is a fictionalized version of the Conficker Worm threats. I completed the book two years ago, and now it seems to be coming true with the Conficker Worm and its botnets. The links are:

Html Version
*http://www.prlog.org/10211069.html*
Pdf Version
*http://www.prlog.org/10211069.pdf*


----------



## Arachne Jericho

Hallo all, me again, of the occasional legal free Kindle ebook creating from time to time.

This month it's _Thoughtcrime Experiments_, a Creative Commons 3.0 Attribute-NonCommercial-ShareAlike licensed anthology of science fiction and fantasy stories.

You can see all my Kindle downloads here. (These days I'm branching out into other formats as well.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Steph H

Arachne Jericho said:


> Hallo all, me again, of the occasional legal free Kindle ebook creating from time to time.
> 
> This month it's _Thoughtcrime Experiments_, a Creative Commons 3.0 Attribute-NonCommercial-ShareAlike licensed anthology of science fiction and fantasy stories.
> 
> You can see all my Kindle downloads here. (These days I'm branching out into other formats as well.)


Oh, and you're the one who puts together the ebook formats of Shadow Unit, too. Thanks for those, I'm not sure I would have ever heard of that writing effort if you hadn't posted about your ebook versions of them last month, and I really enjoyed reading both Season 1 and the first episode of Season 2. I was impatiently waiting on episode 2 while you were on vacation earlier this month.  Have it now, but haven't read it yet.

Thanks for taking the time to put PDF/HTML freebies into Kindle-friendly format for the rest of us!


----------



## tlrowley

There's a free kids book today - The Alchemyst by Michael Scott.



Seems to have good reviews - 4.5 stars with 97 reviews.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tlrowley said:


> There's a free kids book today - The Alchemyst by Michael Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to have good reviews - 4.5 stars with 97 reviews.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## VictoriaP

SWEET!  Thanks for spotting this one--I had it recommended to me after buying & reading all the Septimus Heap books, but the price tag was keeping this series on the wish list.  Great find!


----------



## Arachne Jericho

You're welcome, Steph! 

And tlrowley, thanks for the tip about _The Alchemyst_---it keeps getting recommended to me, and I've wanted to try it out. Perfect.


----------



## Anne

tlrowley said:


> There's a free kids book today - The Alchemyst by Michael Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to have good reviews - 4.5 stars with 97 reviews.


Thanks I got it.


----------



## LibraryGirl

tlrowley said:


> There's a free kids book today - The Alchemyst by Michael Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to have good reviews - 4.5 stars with 97 reviews.


 Awesome book. I paid full Kindle price for this and the 2nd one (and don't feel jipped) and can't wait for the 3rd to come out later this month. Enjoy!~


----------



## Anju 

I got it - thanks!


----------



## koland

This one (the alchemyst) is also available as a PDF from Amazon (and others) and for Sony, for those of you who want to share it with kids or family that don't have a Kindle. I have links to both on my blog (or the are easy enough to google up).

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## Meemo

Moonscape said:


> MacMillan is offering a free ebook (in pdf format) by email of King of Lies by John Hart if you register for it at this page:
> 
> http://us.macmillan.com/smp/promo/kingoflies


Oh maaaaan - I have this as a sample and it's on my to-buy list. Saw the post 6 hours too late. That'll teach me!


----------



## koland

Down River is also free from St. Martin's Press.

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2009/04/free-ebook-down-river-by-john-hart.html

Both look pretty decent for PDF's and should convert well.

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## jpmorgan49

tlrowley said:


> There's a free kids book today - The Alchemyst by Michael Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to have good reviews - 4.5 stars with 97 reviews.


I'll give this one a try too, it's on my Kindle...
jp


----------



## Vegas_Asian

all are downloaded/ing Thanx!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Saw this on Finding Free Ebook blogspot:
Fall Love by Anne Whitehouse
Fall Love tells the intertwined stories of four twenties-something artists and professionals adrift in the bad old pre-AIDS New York of 1980. From a summer of love through an autumn of deceit and regret, we follow the lives of Althea, Jeanne, Paul, and Bryce from self-sacrifice to self-knowledge.

Bone Machines By: John Dodds
They suffer for his art. When a number of women are reported missing in Glasgow, the spectre of a previous spate of unsolved disappearances in the city rears its head. Journalist Ray Bissett is drawn into the case when his daughter joins the ranks of the missing. And ambitious police detective Tom Kendrick won't let Ray forget a terrible incident form his past which resulted in the death of a young boy. Damaged lives and dark secrets&#8230; The streets of Glasgow haunted by the ghosts of the missing&#8230; and an artist driven by a deadly inspiration


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the Free Books May 2009, click here:

Betsy

Testing link...

https://www.amazon.com/Night-Sea-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2?ie=UTF8&keywords=Night%20Sea%20Journey%2C%20A%20Tale%20of%20the%20supernatural&qid=1379253983&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1


----------

